# Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt



## Mr Cannondale (11. Dezember 2006)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, Weihnachten steht vor der TÃ¼r und das Beste kommt noch:
Die LegendÃ¤re Weihnachtsausfahrt der Beinharten!!

Wir fahren durch das Rheinhessische HÃ¼gelland: Laureneziberg, Rochusberg und hoch zum Bismarkturm 

Die StreckenlÃ¤nge betrÃ¤gt ca. 40 km ohne lange und steile Anstiege mit moderaten Hobbygruppentempo und es wird auf jeden gewartet
Die genaue StreckenfÃ¼hrung kann ich Euch noch nicht verraten, da es vom Wetter abhÃ¤ngt, ob wir eher auf asphaltierten Feldwege oder auf unbefestigten Wegen fahren

Einen zÃ¼nftigen Zwischenstop zum aufwÃ¤rmen habe ich auch eingeplant
Der Startpunkt ist gleich dem Zielpunkt, denn zu AbschluÃ der Tour ist eine ZÃ¼nftige?! Einkehr geplant:
Winzerhalle in Bingen Ockenheim, Mainzerstr. 62, Tel: 06725 95636, die Ã¶ffnen leider erst un 16.45 Uhr
Meine Tel Nr: 0177-7930549

Anfahrtsbeschreibung aus Richtung Mainz kommend: A60 Abfahrt Ingelheim West, Rechts abbeigen Richtung Gau-Algesheim, dann der Bundesstrasse B41 folgen bis nach Ockenheim, ca. 400 Meter nach  der  Ortseinfahrt befindet sich die Winzerhalle und der Pakplatz auf der Rechten Strassenseite. 


Gestartet wird um 12 Uhr und ankommen werden wir ca. um 17 Uhr.
Da es gegen 16.30 Uhr langsam dÃ¤mmert, sollten diejenigen, die mit dem Rad kommen Beleuchtung mitnehmen 


Wer kann mit?
Jeder der Zeit, Lust und Laune hat und nen Helm aufsetzt. Nichtmitglieder sind herzlich willkommen, aber auf eigene Gefahr. AuÃerdem halten wir uns selbstverstÃ¤ndlich an DIMB-Trailrules: 
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=...d=17&Itemid=43

Falls das Wetter widererwarten saumÃ¤Ãig schlecht sein sollte, werden wir direkt zum Programmpunkt â Einkehrschwungâ Ã¼berwechseln.

Also dann bis Sonntag, Euer Tourenwart


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi Uwe! 

Freu!!!  Durchs Rheinhässliche Hügelland mit uns Uwe  Bin dabei. Zum Futtern kommt dann vermutlich noch der Rest (Präsis Hexe, Juniorhexe und Zwockel).

Bloss, dass ich nix falsch mache:

die Weihnachtsausfahrt ist am Sonntag, den 17.12. und nicht am Heiligabend, oder?!
(wäre aber auch ne nette Idee - allerdings krieg ich dann Probs mit Geschenke kaufen )

Vielleicht wärs auch nicht ganz unpraktisch, wenn möglichst viele ein Rücklicht dabei hätten, denn ich trau nach 16.30 Uhr keinem Autofahrer mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (11. Dezember 2006)

Bei einer Tour von 5 Stunden, kann man sich jetzt schon auf den Glühweinstop nach 3 Stunden freuen.


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. Dezember 2006)

Helge, Helge - das klingt gut.

Ich bin dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit (nicht den Olaf)


----------



## arina (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin dabei! 
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Floyd_1969 (11. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch dabei.
Wenn der Glühweinstopp zu heftig wird brauch ich ja nur noch den Berg runterfallen  

Bis Sontag

Clemens

@Radikaler Richard : Stopp ist für 14Uhr gebucht


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Dezember 2006)

Gibts dann auch wieder den "isotonischen" Jagertee ? Legger!!!


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2006)

...es gibt Getränke?  

Ich bin dabei, bis Sonntag  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Markus B. (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
bin natürlich auch dabei!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Floyd_1969 (13. Dezember 2006)

Bettina schrieb:


> ...es gibt Getränke?
> 
> Ich bin dabei, bis Sonntag
> 
> Gruß Bettina



Getränke weiß ich nicht aber es gibt Hähnchen   

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Werner (13. Dezember 2006)

Bis Sonntag (wenn´s nicht schüttet, habe nämlich bereits jetzt schon wieder die Nase vom Schlamm voll  !!!

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Dezember 2006)

Falls es noch keiner mitbekommen hat: gemeint ist der kommende Sonntag, also  der 17 December


----------



## 's Silke (13. Dezember 2006)

Juhuuu  !!!

Auch wir werden kommen, also der Frank und ich ... zum Biken, wenns nicht schüttet... zum Essen, wenn schüttet. 

Oh, ich geh erst mal in den Keller ... mein Fahrrad suchen ... ich hoffe, es ist noch da...  


Bis Sonntag
Silke + Frank


----------



## Tonino (14. Dezember 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hi Uwe!
> 
> Bloss, dass ich nix falsch mache:
> 
> ...



Die Probleme bekommst du sowieso....denn Heiligabend ist an einem Sonntag  

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Dezember 2006)

Tonino schrieb:


> Die Probleme bekommst du sowieso....denn Heiligabend ist an einem Sonntag
> 
> Gruß
> Tonino



 

Mein Lebensretter


----------



## Jens77 (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich komme auch mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## kleemens (15. Dezember 2006)

ich melde mich dann als Neuling auch mal an. Bis Sonntag dann.

Gruss Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei.  Aber hoffentlich müssen wir nicht gleich zum Einkehrschwung übergehen, das wär doch echt banane.


----------



## radicalric (17. Dezember 2006)

Sonnenbrillen heute nicht vergessen!!!!!
Bis später.


----------



## kleemens (17. Dezember 2006)

kann leider doch nicht mit. muss heute gegen 18:00 in den ice nach leipzig schade aber bei der nächsten ausfahrt bin ich dabei.

gruss christian


----------



## downhillfanatic (17. Dezember 2006)

Ooooch, ich würd ja auch gern mitfahren, aber ist ja schon in ner halben Stunde... ausserdem mangelts an allem... Funzel hab ich nich, Helm auch (noch) nich und Kohle erst recht nich...

schad eigentlich...


----------



## radicalric (17. Dezember 2006)

Eine rundum gelungene Weihnachtsausfahrt mit tollem Wetter und guter Beteiligung. Der Untergrund war zwar etwas feuchfröhlich, was aber nach der Einkehr nicht mehr wirklich entscheidend war.
Ich denke, daß diese Ausfahrt endlich mal wieder das Prädikat, welches dem Clubnamen entspricht (Beinhart), mal wieder verdient hat. Bei schönem Wetter und am Ende 2° Celsius haben sich immerhin 20 MTB'er auf die Piste begeben, und wurden am Ende mit einer wohl verdienten Einkehr in Ockenheim belohnt.
Genau das könnte der Anlaß sein , daß in diesem Winter sich endlich mal wieder mehr Biker zusammenfinden, und wir weitere Touren im kommenden Jahr organisieren.   
Viel Freude noch beim putzen der Sportgeräte, und bis bald auf den noch unerforschten Wegen.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe, es hat euch gefallen obwohl einige Anstiege doch steiler und rutschiger wie angekündigt waren.
Hier sind die Bilder der Ausfahrt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15223
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/322160


----------



## downhillfanatic (18. Dezember 2006)

scheee ... aber wer ist der typ in der camo-windbreaker?
die gruppe schaut aus wien eingeschworenes team, irgendwie passt der da nicht wirklich rein. 

und wo isn -das- bild entstanden? schaut nach ner geilen gegend aus...


----------



## Floyd_1969 (18. Dezember 2006)

Super Tour wie immer mit lustigen Leuten und guter Laune  
Danke an unseren neuen Tourenvater Uwe für die Organisation der Weihnachtsausfahrt .

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2006)

Das Bild ist irgendwie reingerutscht, war wohl vom Pfälzerwald im Sommer


----------



## Mr. Hide (18. Dezember 2006)

Uwe, Uwe, Uwe...

Ich hatte das Beinharte Jahr bereits abgeschlosssen und mit keinerlei weiteren Highlights gerechnet, da kommt der Uwe daher und führt eine Tour, für die das Prädikat "Beinhart" noch untertrieben ist:

a) absolut Crossraduntauglich 
b) eine riesige Schlammschlacht  
c) rutschiges Kopfsteinpflaster bei steilsten Anstiegen  
d) statt Warmfahren der erste ******-Berg  

G-E-N-I-A-L !!!!

Vielen Danke für dieses Erlebnis und schade, dass ich zur Schlußrast nicht bleiben konnte, aber in der Weihnachtszeit sind die Termine eng....

Heinz "Helge" Hide

p.s.: The real Helge war ja so nett, immer hinten zu bleiben und auf den Tommes zu warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (18. Dezember 2006)

Uwe,

vielen Dank für die Tourenführung, sollten wir vielleicht einmal im Sommer wiederholen, wenn es 4 Wochen lang nicht geregnet hat.  

Ich hasse Schlamm .............

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Dezember 2006)

Mei wor des scheee!


----------



## arina (19. Dezember 2006)

Also,
erstmal schließe ich mich den vorangegangenen Begeisterungsstürmen an (eben grade mit dem Radsäubern fertig geworden - ein Tag Urlaub genommen)
Zweitens: Die Mädels, nämlich wir fünf   werden mal wieder nicht erwähnt! Das will ich hiermit nachholen: Bettina, Rieke, S'Ilse, Germaine (stimmt das?) und ich. Ich finde, dass wir richtig gut waren.
Allen Beinharten eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen entsprechenden Rutsch in die nächste Saison - fängt ja bekanntlich am 1. Januar an. 

Grüße von Adelheid

N.B. In ca. 3 Wochen kommt eine Hardtail-Rennmaschine in meinen Stall - dann wer'n wir mal sehen ...


----------



## Tonino (19. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue tut es mir sehr leid nicht dabei gewesen zu sein. 

Nächstes Jahr bestimmt.

Tolle Bilder und es scheint eine nette Gruppe zu sein.

Liebe Grüße
Tonino


----------



## downhillfanatic (19. Dezember 2006)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Das Bild ist irgendwie reingerutscht, war wohl vom Pfälzerwald im Sommer


och schad, sah richtig toll aus...


----------

